# Chinese Water Dragon bad eye !!



## NICKO (Sep 8, 2008)

my sister bought a chinese water dragon at donny and now its eye is looking real bad. she says he was looking alright and his eyes didnt look bad, but we did notice that he was closing his eyes alot when we were walking around after she got him and on the way home. he looked fine when we got him home but soon he started closing his right eye (the bad one). after i noticed he was closing his eye (the next day) i misted him focusing on his head and he then opened it. i kept doing this when i noticed him keeping they eye closed as he seamed to keep it open afterwards. today when i sprayed his eye and he opend it it looked bad. we were slighty concerned before but now we are worried. we are thinking its time to take to the vets now. here are some photos of his eye has anyone seen anything like this before. 

first up a photo of his good eye the left one 









and this is his bad eye the right one 








what do you guys think ? anyone seen this before, how serious is this ?

edit : this was after we rinsed him/sprayed him so his eye was looking more gunky (had some gunk)


----------



## zune_lai (Feb 6, 2008)

Wots his setup like? Do you have a uvb bulb and do you have the correct humidity in the enclosure? make sure they have a water area so he can swim in and make sure you have a filter to keep it clean.

If it gets really bad i think you can try an eye cream for reptiles i used it on my cham and after 2 weeks he was fine.


----------



## Jim2109 (Mar 30, 2009)

get a photo of the vivarium. it might just be an infection, especially if youve not had it long. but it might be UV related, so get a photo up and we can see where your lighting is at.


----------



## NICKO (Sep 8, 2008)

cheers for the replys 
the set up is just an aquarium. he has a uv light with in a foot of his basking branch that allows him to both bask under the heat lamp and sit under the uv away from the heat lamp. he has a water dish that he can bathe in and move around in. so all the simple stuff is provided (btw its just your standerd red heat bulb from the petshop. if u still need more info on his enclosure of still need a pic i can post a pic in the morning. if it was an infection would it effect both eyes ?


----------



## waterboy (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi Nick 
It Dan From T-pets you should of said about the eye and if you did i missed it.
Captive reptiles often suffer from vitamin A deficiency which is often caused the lack of gut loaded crickets with green leaves containing carotenes and vitamin A in the gut and cause insects don't have a liver where vitamins and usually stored the crickets need to be fed more often than most people think and they buy a box and just throw the bugs in thinking all is well cause the box contains bran.

The other thing it could be is a weakened immune system and if the vivarium contains too much dry substate containing dust which gets in the eye causeing a watery eye which then close's up and then infection sets then problems accur there after and a vet trip is needed.

*First* 
Rise the humidity an ideal humidity for a water dragon is approx 80%.
*Second* 
Change the tank as soon as because glass tanks are one of the worst thing to put a water dragon in cause they can't see the boundry and keep on knocking in to it and the nose gets smashed up leaving and open wound where infection can set in causeing more problem further on down the line.
*Third* 
Temperature the ideal temperature for a water dragon is at basking spot 35c(95F)and the average temp for the base of the tank is around 25c(80F) This should all be controlled by a thermostat and the uv needs to be put close to the basking spot so the dragon is getting both uv and heat.

Hope this helps mate if you have any other problems/questions bob in and we will talk more.

Best Regards
Dan


----------



## NICKO (Sep 8, 2008)

cheers mate 
i didnt really think anything of it before as it didnt look bad he was just closing it abit (it only looked bad when i got bk) tbh it didnt cross my mind or i would of said somthing. all the substrates damp and the water bowl is close to the heat lamp so there is some humitdity in there but what levels i dont know (she hasnt got a hydromiter) 
yeah i knew about the whole water dragons running into glass (thats why ive always disincorauged her to get one in the past)
so all the sides are covered (as u should be able to see in the pic)
and ive made sure shes got all its uv heat lamp setting up area right (as i mentiond earlier) 
(i would just like to state this isnt my animal im doing this thread on behalf of my sister tbh i wouldnt of even bought it)
cheers dan i wil tel her to check the humidity and temps

edit: i always gut load all my live food (and as shes stayng at mine im treating her live food like mine)


----------

